# Name 2 things....



## Elayna (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Everyone...I wanted to put up a thread that was and interesting way to get to know the peeps on the boards and just to have fun.  Hope you all will join in..if not....Well phooy on you!!.  Name 2 things....That you have experienced that you found beautiful/amazing. (can be anyting you want)Name 2 things....That you want to experience that you find beautiful/amazing. (can be anything you want)OK...So Im going to go first...I know you guys want to go first...But Im going too...So there. *sticking tongue out*.*******1. The birth of my son2. Snow covered x-mas morning in the MT rocky mountains.1. Whale watching in Alaska2. Swiming with dolphins in Australia.(the main 2 of the many of dreams for a lifetime)*********So ok....Your turn...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 27, 2006)

My wife
The birth of my daughter
My daughter

Sorry that' three isn't it.


----------



## Elayna (Jul 27, 2006)

Ohhh Alright......You guys can tottaly put more then 2 if you want.  I was just thinking to myself...you should tottaly not put more then 2 or youd take up the whole board with all your sill dreams...LOL....Ok...shutting up now...Dork out


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Jul 27, 2006)

Experienced
1.  Standing on top of the blue sky basin, being able to see for miles around me, and making first tracks in 17 inches of oh-so-fresh powder
2.  Rose petals and vanilla scented candles

Want to experience
1.  Skydiving
2.  Save someones life


----------



## crushing (Jul 27, 2006)

Top beautiful experience.

When I first saw my wife to be in her wedding gown, just before the Bridal Chorus kicked in.  At least I assume the Bridal Chorus was kicking in, because I didn't hear or see anything else until she joined me at the altar.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 27, 2006)

The birth of my daughters
Being a dad, watching them grow into amazing people!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2006)

The birth of my childern

The day me and my wife became one.
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2006)

Moderator Note:

Thread moved to Locker Room.  I think it will get more responses here. 

Lisa Deneka
MartialTalk Super Moderator


----------



## fireman00 (Jul 27, 2006)

Getting married.

Frist setting foot into the "wreck" that became our home and  envisioning what it could (and did) look like; with a LOT of TLC.

Sunrise on Cadilac Mt. in Acadia National Park in Maine.

Sunset on my back deck with the sky changing colors by the minute while my wife and I are enjoying a glass of Merlot/ Sangiovese blended wine, a fire glowing in the chiminea and the dogs running around chasing fireflys.


----------



## Elayna (Jul 27, 2006)

Kwel Kwel...Keep the good times rolling.  WHOOHOO


----------



## rutherford (Jul 27, 2006)

I have to agree with the others who said childbirth.  While I didn't do the really hard work, it was still an amazing exerience.

The environment around me is always stunning me with wonder.  Most recently, there was a double rainbow in my backyard after a rainstorm.  Breathtaking.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 27, 2006)

Experienced:
Snowboarding fresh powder!
Sunsets  "green flash" on Captiva Island (the best!)
Exchanging vows with my wife on the beaches of Captiva.

Would like to experience:
Heli-boarding in the Swiss Alps
Salmon fishing on a remote Alaskan lake.


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 27, 2006)

Skydiving for the first (and only) time.  Once I got past the freefall (which was downright scary!), the view from thousands of feet above the ground was breathtaking.

Snorkeling in the Dominican Republic.  As you can see in the pic, I was literally swimming with the fishes...


----------



## MRE (Jul 27, 2006)

Experienced:
Of course the birth of our first son was magnificent.  However, watching the birth of his twin brothers was amazing.  After the first was born, I could not believe there was enough room another inside.

1) Watching the sunrise from Haleakala.  (Take a bunch of warm clothes if you plan on doing this)

2) Skiing and snowboarding at Mt. Tremblant.  (The first time for both)

Hope to experience:

1) A round of golf with my wife at St. Andrews.  (Hopefully she will let me beat her for once)

2) The birth of our daughter.  (Still have to convince my wife that we won't have twins again before she will agree to try again)


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 27, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Snorkeling in the Dominican Republic. As you can see in the pic, I was literally swimming with the fishes...


 
Which one is you?


----------



## Kacey (Jul 27, 2006)

Experienced:

- moving into my own house, and renovating it to suit my preferences (can't do that much in an apartment
-  a trip to Great Britain that I just got back from, seeing all these historical sites I'd heard about all my life... awesome

Want to experience:

- learn to snowshoe and/or cross-country ski
- a trip to Australia/New Zealand


----------



## Elayna (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh wow to hear all the places everyone has gone.  I am tottaly envious.  Im a traveler at heart and if it were up to me I would go everywhere.  But...you know...Life.   So im having to choose.  And mentioning that....If anyone has any trip ideas or advice to give from personal experience that would be so awesome....Ok I know off topic...But kinda not...LOL.Heres some more frome me...Experienced:1. My "shotgun" wedding. (we got married at the court house cause we were moving at the same time.)2. Sitting with my 'first love' on a ferris wheel at night...and being able to see every light on...for miles.Want to:1. Stading on the cliff moors of ireland, with the wind blowing against me.2. Actually being able to have another child. Love all the post peeps...Lets keep it going..  Love ya all....


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 27, 2006)

Experienced:

1. 4000 mile, 2 week cross country trip (L.A. to Baltimore with a stop in Canada) that was my "bachelor party".  I went on my Harley alone.

2. The wedding three days later

3. Saving a life after he fell off a cliff

4. Being told by a former student that what I taught them in SD class saved their life.


Want to do:

1. Around the world sailing trip with my wife - retirement.

2. Open a MA school in Austin when we move there and make a living doing it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 27, 2006)

fireman00 said:
			
		

> Sunrise on Cadilac Mt. in Acadia National Park in Maine.



That is a beautiful site to behold.


----------



## mantis (Jul 27, 2006)

1. women
2. women

1. both pretty and smart women
2. both pretty and smart women

MUAHAHAH


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 27, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> Which one is you?



The big one wearing the yellow goggles.


----------



## MartialIntent (Jul 28, 2006)

Elayna said:
			
		

> Want to:1. Stading on the cliff moors of ireland, with the wind blowing against me.


The "cliff moors of ireland"? I've lived in Ireland for 35 years and I never heard of this magickal locale. Are you quite sure you didn't read that in a pamphlet or comic book? Oh sorry, I see now: Cliff Moors is a _person _ j/k! By the way Elayna, are the "ferris wheel at night" and the "shotgun wedding" incidents related? Same guy? That's sweet.  Good luck to you.

Respects!


----------



## Elayna (Jul 28, 2006)

MartialIntent...No i didnt read it in a pamphlet or anything.  LOL Dork.
Its just my cute way of describing what Ive seen.  You know where the cliffs are almost straight up, and the ocean beats against them.  Ive seen them in peoples personal pics.  Dont know what there called...But want to go there...and feel the wind.   What can I say I love the smell of the ocean.
As far as the shotgun wedding and the ferris wheel.  No 2 different guys. The guy on the ferris wheel I did spend 6 years with and we were engaged...But...it just didnt work out for several reasons.  
But the shotgun wedding was only becuase we were moving out of our apartment on sudden notice due to a stalker situation i was having. Kinda messed things up.   And the guy I married that day...I had known for 4 years and Is as dorky as me.  LOL.   

What can I say...Im Sweeeettttt      LOL.  
And if you buy that I have some ocean front property in arizona for you.  Hehehehe
TTYL


----------



## Raewyn (Jul 28, 2006)

Giving birth to my son

Finally being able to buy my own home

Starting Martial Arts and sticking at it for as long as I have


----------



## MartialIntent (Jul 28, 2006)

Elayna said:
			
		

> MartialIntent...No i didnt read it in a pamphlet or anything. LOL Dork.
> Its just my cute way of describing what Ive seen. You know where the cliffs are almost straight up, and the ocean beats against them. Ive seen them in peoples personal pics. Dont know what there called...But want to go there...and feel the wind. What can I say I love the smell of the ocean.
> As far as the shotgun wedding and the ferris wheel. No 2 different guys. The guy on the ferris wheel I did spend 6 years with and we were engaged...But...it just didnt work out for several reasons.
> But the shotgun wedding was only becuase we were moving out of our apartment on sudden notice due to a stalker situation i was having. Kinda messed things up. And the guy I married that day...I had known for 4 years and Is as dorky as me. LOL.
> ...


Well you must upload some pics, then I'll know where you mean! Yeah, it can be windy here at times on the seafront, that's for sure, but this time of year we get nice warm breezes off the Atlantic. Actually, between you and I, I like frequenting places where there's an abundance of "hot air"  And don't you worry about organizing me an AZ ocean-front property, I've acquired a modest little shack set back nicely on the Cliff Moors of Ireland, hehe! Any time you're here, go right ahead and pop in, just look for the rainbow 

Seriously though, I'm sorry to hear about your need to move apartments - that ain't nice at all.

But apologies - back to your topic. For me, the most beautiful event I've experienced would, in agreement with yourself and others, have to be the birth of my two sons. Since then, I haven't thought of any greater desire than than the thought of them growing up and doing well. I mean, my two boyos have ensured that every day's had at least one little unique and memorable experience - you know what I mean: every "first" [from sounds to words to teeth to steps to alphabets and reading and all the rest] is a little inspiring and wonderful memento in its own right. I think the key is recognizing it for what it is and not thinking of those moments as trivial, as it might seem to observers  Good luck.

Respects!


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jul 28, 2006)

I have to agree with the others who said childbirth. I never experienced it myself, but I was my sister's "coach." Her hubby wasn't sure he could take it (I was there incase he passed out, but I did all the coaching). I saw the whole thing. It's amazing to see a life born into this world. But he did take it and got to cut the cord ... I wanted to do that *pouts* Now my nephew is 5 (the one I saw the birth of).

Other than that, being alive (I had physical problems like cervical cancer and all). I thank the good Lord for that.

Then there's snowboarding on fresh packed powder in the early AM. WHOOOHOOO!!!


----------



## Elayna (Jul 30, 2006)

Having children is a life changing event. Sometimes not so good, but mostly good.  For me having Michael was a miracle.  I didnt think I was able to have children, and even now the doctors are unsure if I will be able to have any more.  So everyday that my son gets bigger and is healthy and does all his firsts is a day that Im blessed.When he was born was the best moment in my life and in my hubbys.  And let me tell you that kid was no small one.    9lbs 4 oz and 21 inches long.  Yup...and when I got pregnant I was a size 4.  LOL.  Who would of thought.(not a 4 anymore...just a big pig.) LOL.Anyways.  Keep the good thoughts coming peeps.  Its nice to see that in the midst of all the bad out there...Peeps can still see the good in it.   I love to see that.Love ya all.


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 30, 2006)

I've had several experiences in nature on my travels:  watching baby sea turtles just hatching in S.Carolina, seeing a sting ray in the wild while visiting the Caribbean, watching dolphins swim while in N.Carolina- to name a few.  For my personal life-  hearing that my two neices and nephew (whom I'd never thought I would never see again) were in my brother's custody (a *long*, *long*, *long* story).


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jul 30, 2006)

Elayna said:
			
		

> Name 2 things....That you have experienced that you found beautiful/amazing.


Welcome to MT iratehi: 

1. My first time scuba diving in the Cayman Islands.
2. Riding my motorcycle in my first downpour.



> Name 2 things....That you want to experience that you find beautiful/amazing.


1. Watching a nice movie with a loved one....did I mention the movie would have to be on Blu-Ray with a resolution of 1920 x 1080p, not 1080i, shown on a minimum 50" HDTV that is capable of 1080p, of course,..... with 7.1 surround sound. (give me a minute.....sometimes I get emotional)
2. Being debt free.....difficult to do because of #1


----------

